# [GUIDE] Possible Fix for 0x803F8006 Error (Tested on Lumia Devices)



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

One fix for 0x803F8006 errors in Windows 10 Mobile Store update on Lumia devices


 This involves using Fiddler and FiddlerScript so download both from http://www.getfiddler.com and http://www.telerik.com/download/fiddler/fiddlerscript-editor
 Install and open Fiddler then install the FiddlerScript Editor,
 In Fiddler, tap on Tools->Fiddler Options. In the HTTPS tab, checkmark everything. Add fe3.delivery.mp.microsoft.com to the box under "Skip decryption for the following hosts"
 In the Connections tab, checkmark "Allow remote computers to connect"
 Point your phone to your computer's IP and listening port (8888 by default) [http://IP:8888], tap on the fiddler cert and install it to your phone.
 Go into the WiFi settings on your phone, tap on the WiFi SSID that you're connected to and you should see a drop down for proxy configuration. Choose manual setup and enter in the same IP and port that was used above.
 In the FiddlerScript editor, find the section "static function OnBeforeRequest(oSession: Session)" and add the following to the last line before the ending curly brace:

*Lumia 1520,930*:

```
if(oSession.uriContains("/licenses/content"))
        {
            oSession.utilDecodeRequest();
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("MICROSOFT_CORPORATION","NOKIA");
        }
```
 *Lumia 640,640 XL and others. Thanks @compu829*

```
if(oSession.uriContains("/licenses/content"))
        {
            oSession.utilDecodeRequest();
            //emulate a Lumia 630
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"NOKIA\"");
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareType\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareType\":\"RM-976\"");
        }
```

 Click the Save Script button
 Back on your phone, click on the Store and try to update any app giving you the 0x803F8006 error (by app in this case, I'm talking something like Glance, Network Settings, etc.. a Nokia OEM app).
 You SHOULD (keyword here) achieve success. If not, sorry bro .


-snickler


----------



## mattman86 (Nov 19, 2015)

Didn't work for me 

I'm getting the error with "Rate Your Device" and "Network services"


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

mattman86 said:


> Didn't work for me
> 
> I'm getting the error with "Rate Your Device" and "Network services"

Click to collapse



Darn.. This is what l used to get past Network Services. You had fiddler up and running and your phone pointed to the fiddler machine as the proxy address right?


----------



## mattman86 (Nov 19, 2015)

snickler said:


> Darn.. This is what l used to get past Network Services. You had fiddler up and running and your phone pointed to the fiddler machine as the proxy address right?

Click to collapse



How do I set the proxy address? I don't see a setting for it anywhere.


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

One thing I failed to add in OP, but thought it was obvious. You MUST set your phone's WiFi connection to use your computer's ip and fiddler port as the proxy address for any of this to potentially work


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

mattman86 said:


> How do I set the proxy address? I don't see a setting for it anywhere.

Click to collapse



Go back into the WiFi settings, tap on the WiFi SSID that you're connected to and you should see a drop down for proxy configuration. Choose manual setup and enter the information in there.


----------



## Cholens (Nov 19, 2015)

Tested on Lumia 930


----------



## mattman86 (Nov 19, 2015)

snickler said:


> Go back into the WiFi settings, tap on the WiFi SSID that you're connected to and you should see a drop down for proxy configuration. Choose manual setup and enter the information in there.

Click to collapse



You are a freaking genius! It worked perfectly. Thank you so much.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 19, 2015)

No store connection. 640 xl.
I have no fiddler cert to install on phone...

Did it: 
7.	Open Internet Explorer on your phone and navigate to http://[pc.ip.add.ress]:8877 where [pc.ip.add.ress] is the IP address of the PC
8.	Tap on the link at the bottom to the fiddler root certificate
9.	When prompted click open and then install to trust the cert and ok at the confirmation


did it using this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...x-fix-0x803f8006-error-regedit-nokia-t3252827


----------



## erikferreira (Nov 19, 2015)

work for some apps, but apps like motion data, network services, mixradio, here drive, etc dont work.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 19, 2015)

Not Working for Glance


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> Not Working for Glance

Click to collapse



I reformatted some of the OP. Make sure there is no space in any characters in the word "CORPORATION".


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 19, 2015)

works with Here Maps, here Transit, Aide et conseil, rate your device, networks service, tactile, affichage, hub d'appareils, audio
but not Glance


----------



## snickler (Nov 19, 2015)

titi66200 said:


> works with Here Maps, here Transit, Aide et conseil, rate your device, networks service, tactile, affichage, hub d'appareils, audio
> but not Glance

Click to collapse



Hmm. I never had an issue with glance. Probably because I uninstalled it, but it still works perfectly for me.

The ONLY way to uninstall it is by enabling the web management feature, goto to Apps, look in the drop down until you find Nokiacorporation blah blah glancescreen. Then press the button to uninstall it. After that, no more annoying update reminders


----------



## winphouser (Nov 19, 2015)

This is what my 640XL wants to send:


```
"deviceContext":{"hardwareManufacturer":"Public","hardwareType":"Public",
```

For me, this works for most apps, but NOT motion data:


```
oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("Public","NOKIA");
```


----------



## compu829 (Nov 21, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> No store connection. 640 xl.
> I have no fiddler cert to install on phone...
> 
> Did it:
> ...

Click to collapse



the address to install the root cert is the same address and port that you put in for the fiddler proxy.

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

ok so, my brand new 640 is sending "public" for bot the phone manufacturer and model, so I used the following to fix all of my stuck downloads:


```
if(oSession.uriContains("/licenses/content"))
        {
            oSession.utilDecodeRequest();
            //emulate a Lumia 630
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"NOKIA\"");
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareType\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareType\":\"RM-976\"");
        }
```


----------



## Deltafox79 (Nov 22, 2015)

Work for me on Lumia 640 LTE but if I hard reset the phone some app don't have image in windows update.. and not update... probably for store new update on sd card

Regards


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 22, 2015)

compu829 said:


> the address to install the root cert is the same address and port that you put in for the fiddler proxy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With this i updated lumia camera.appxbundle previously installed from file.


----------



## snickler (Nov 22, 2015)

Deltafox79 said:


> Work for me on Lumia 640 LTE but if I hard reset the phone some app don't have image in windows update.. and not update... probably for store new update on sd card
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse




That's an issue with MS and the store. For instance, I had to uninstall Lumia Help + Tips because it doesn't exist on the store for W10M. The only way to get everything without having issues is to get all the updates will on WP8.1 then upgrade. Its stupid. When you HR, it nukes everything


----------



## GrayWolf (Nov 24, 2015)

This worked on my Lumia 640:


```
if(oSession.uriContains("/licenses/content"))
        {
            oSession.utilDecodeRequest();
            //emulate a Lumia 1520
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"NOKIA\"");
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareType\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareType\":\"Lumia 1520\"");
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"mobileOperator\":\"Public\"","\"mobileOperator\":\"att-us\"");
        }
```

More importantly: THANK YOU to the OP for figuring out this workaround and sharing it with us.


----------



## Martin509 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Motion data only one*



erikferreira said:


> work for some apps, but apps like motion data, network services, mixradio, here drive, etc dont work.

Click to collapse



I got all of the above apps (except Motiondata) installed after receiving error code by using this method...


----------



## gigasoftgroup (Nov 24, 2015)

*Fix for Windows 10 Mobile Store 0x803F8006 Error*

For my Nokia Lumia 930 (Icon/929) working script:


```
if(oSession.uriContains("/licenses/content"))
        {
            oSession.utilDecodeRequest();
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareManufacturer\":\"NOKIA\"");
            oSession.utilReplaceInRequest("\"hardwareType\":\"Public\"","\"hardwareType\":\"RM-927\"");
        
        }
```

If you have Europe version Nokia Lumia 930 try to use one of these RM-1045, RM-1087, Martini for hardwareType string. It works for me on Windows 10 Mobile build 10586.


----------



## somakraj (Nov 24, 2015)

how to run these codes on lumia 535 build RM 1090_1001?


----------



## todarkness (Nov 24, 2015)

what script do i need for lumia 1020 with att branding ?


----------

